# Johnson City, TN-Maggie 2yo DEAF Awesome dog



## CindyM

Enlarge photo
More About Maggie

Maggie is a very special girl. She is already spayed, up to date on
vaccines, heart worm free, on monthly heart worm preventive, micro chipped,
gets along well with other dogs, has lived with cats and is house trained
and crate trained. She is two years old. She has had obedience training and
has already received her Canine Good Citizen Certification and walks nicely
on a lead. She loves car rides and playing ball. Maggie has been deaf since
birth. She is completely deaf. She has to be communicated with by hand
signals and light flicks with overhead lights and flashlights. Due to her
deafness she must go to a home that has a fenced in back yard, she must
always be on leash, and she must be crated when you are away from the home
in the beginning of her new life with your family. She cannot be called from
danger or from wandering off so her new family has to be very careful as we
want Maggie to remain safe in her new home. Maggie is a well adjusted girl,
gets along well with other dogs and attends Day Care regularly. She would
make a great Therapy Dog. Her family moved out of state and to a condo type
home and didn't believe their new home environment would be the best for
Maggie. She plays well with children but due to her being deaf should only
be with older children. We think Maggie is a special girl, very pretty, fun,
smart, and willing to make the most of her every days and make yours a
little brighter as well.


525 Sells Avenue
Johnson City TN 37604
Phone: 423-926-8769
Email: [email protected] embarqmail. com**


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## CampPappy

bump


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania

I have pulled dogs from this shelter in the past and they are nice to work with.


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## sravictor

Bump for sweet Maggie!


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## BowWowMeow

She sounds like a great dog! I hope she finds a home soon. It must be very disorienting for her to be in a shelter.


----------



## CandySkyer

Oh wow I would love to adopt her if she was in my area!


----------



## CandySkyer

I am deaf myself, and has been looking for a GSD to adopt, this gal sounds like perfect for me, but shes in another state.. I am in MD.


----------



## icycleit

I am sure transport can be arranged to get her to you!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

After a reference, vet, and home check! Anyone in MD who can do this?


----------



## CandySkyer

I am also wondering for the adopt costs and such. Let me know if its possbile!


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: CandySkyI am also wondering for the adopt costs and such. Let me know if its possbile!


We don't actually handle adoptions through this board. You would have to contact this shelter and find out if they adopt out of state. Then you would need to follow their adoption procedures which hopefully include reference and vet checks as well as a home visit.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm sorry if my post sounded terse. It's just that I see someone above was offering transport and we're dealing with a situation now where someone got dogs through the Urgent Section of this board and now it seems those dogs may be in grave danger. So we're all being extra cautious. 

What you would need to do is to email the shelter directly to get more information about Maggie and about their adoption policies.


----------



## CandySkyer

It is alright, BowWow. I am emailing them myself about Maggie, and that someone mentioned they have worked with this shelter before as well. Its just my first time with this.


----------



## CindyM

good luck!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

CandySky, we do have someone who will do a home check for you in MD! Cool! 

Let me know...I can link you.


----------



## CandySkyer

Please Link me! this is wonderful, we might be able to do the drive ourselves if neccessary.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Sending PM.


----------



## CindyM

I hope this works out! This girl has really touched my heart. Looking forward to an update!


----------



## CandySkyer

Shelter contacted me and Maggie has already been adopted out. Drats.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Good luck to Maggie - I hope she was adopted out to someone who truly understands her special needs...... she seems like an awesome girl.

_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jazy's mom

Looks like this girl is still in need of rescue. I got an email today from someone asking if I could take her. I replied saying that I had heard she had been adopted locally. This was the response I got.

"As stated, there was a local foster but she was unable to adjust after having been through so much! She apparently is a bit more shell shocked than initially thought. **sigh** everyone has had the best of intentions in helping these kids, but I fear that there are a few that will need intensive breed savvy people. Miss Maggie being one of them."

This was also in the email about Maggie - "
Maggie has been through a lot and needs to learn to trust again.
She needs a rescue / foster where she can be the only dog and be the main focus. Maggie before the whole ordeal was GREAT with other dogs. Right now she needs time to gain weight, feel better and know thing are going to be OK. She was surrendered to Canine Hope by her owners who regularly brought her to attend the daycare. She was in the care of Canine Hope for about 6 months maybe longer."

The picture that was with the email shows a MUCH skinnier dog.


----------



## CandySkyer

Maggie is back in need of rescue? did you get any more information on what is going on? Someone PMED me saying shes back in need. I need more information??


----------



## CandySkyer

I will update if i get more information, I emailed the shelter again and is trying to work out, we CAN drive all way down to get her if we have to or meet halfway. Poor Maggie.


----------



## doggonefool

Poor Baby. She sounds like with some love, patience, and understanding, she will be a wonderful family member. I hope that she gets a home soon.

Bump for pretty Maggie


----------



## CandySkyer

No updates so far... I am really hoping we can get her.


----------



## ShannonT

I am sending Maggie's story to Tennessee School for the Deaf here in Knoxville. I have a contact there as well as several other professionals who work with the deaf community in both Louisville and Lexington, KY.

I believe that anyone interested in this type special needs dog needs a strong support system in place and also needs to be forthcoming with those support resources and safety plans to ensure the dog's well-being. No offense intended to anyone.


----------



## CandySkyer

I can get someone to do home check for here if We can arrange transport for her to here... I can understand the support, as and we do want her and for her well-being safety.


----------



## ShannonT

Amy, if you want to forward me the email I'll post the recent photo of Maggie here.


----------



## ShannonT

A more recent photo of Maggie. It seems she is deteriorating in the shelter. Thanks Amy for getting the photo.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Just wanted to clarify. She did not loose weight while in the shelters care. Maggie was part of the Canine Hope Cruelty Case. This was the doggie day care that was charged with falsely reporting 13 dogs stolen. The other dogs in their care were seized due to neglect. 

The following is from the email I received about her.

Maggie has been deaf from birth. She is two years old and in great health other than she is about 25 lbs under weight. She is HW neg, spayed, UTD on all vaccines, crate trained and house trained.

Maggie has been through a lot and needs to learn to trust again. She needs a rescue / foster where she can be the only dog and be the main focus. Maggie before the whole ordeal was GREAT with other dogs. Right now she needs time to gain weight, feel better and know thing are going to be OK.

She was surrendered to Canine Hope by her owners who regularly brought her to attend the daycare. She was in the care of Canine Hope for about 6 months maybe longer.

If you would like to help any of CANINE HOPE CRUELTY CASE dogs please fill out the attached application ASAP and return to [email protected] 
to speed up process also send to [email protected]
DOGS WILL NOT BE RELEASED WITHOUT THIS APPLICATION FILLED OUT AND APPROVED


----------



## CindyM

Here's the full story on the Canine Hope Cruelty Case. 

http://www.johnsoncitypress.com/News/article.php?ID=73498****

I hope someone can help Maggie.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I have been told for the second time that she is in a foster home. I don't know if this foster home is through the shelter or a rescue group, but I am just hoping that they can work with her and find her an appropriate home so that she does not have to be bounce around anymore. I can not imagine what this poor dog has been through.


----------



## ShannonT

Amy, is there any way we can get absolute confirmation that Maggie has gone to a permanent living situation? I do have some possible leads through TN School for the Deaf... they have posted Maggie's story and there is some legitimate interest. And since it's local, Amy & I could help facilitate home visits, support and follow-up.


----------



## dd

It sounds as if she is in a foster situation - which means she is probably still looking for permanent placement.


----------



## Jazy's mom

All I can tell you Shannon is to call the shelter or respond to the email that I sent you. I don't have any connections to this shelter.


----------



## ShannonT

Thanks dd. I will continue to work on it. I can't say for certain that anything solid will come of this, and I realize that just because someone may identify with her special needs doesn't necessarily make them qualified as a good dog owner, but it's still worth a shot to spread her story.
I know that my friend's parents who are affiliated with TN School for the Deaf are very special people, they are both deaf and previously had a deaf dog that they communicated with via hand signals. However, they do not have a fenced yard which is listed as a requirement for adoption. My friend's dad said that if they had a fenced yard, he would've already been on the way to Johnson City to get her today.
I do wonder how difficult it is going to be to get more information about her current whereabouts and conditons/eligibility for adoption for someone out of town.


----------



## CandySkyer

Maggie will be sent to a rescue in NH soon.


----------



## Jazy's mom

What rescue and who told you this?


----------



## CandySkyer

I spoke with Casey Hyatt, she told me that last night when i emailed her for an application on her. she didnt say which rescue, just said that she arranged for her to go to a rescue in NH.


----------



## sravictor

I find this all quite interesting since we also offered to provide rescue for this dog on 1/25/10. The response was that they were NOT allowing her to go to ANY rescue because they felt they could adopt her out locally. Well, they sure blew that! I hope for Maggie's sake that they get it right this time. That poor girl has been through enough! JMHO...

Debbie, Foster Mom to 2 deaf dogs, Sheba and Eve


----------



## CandySkyer

I know. We are trying to find out what is going on since I really wanted her, which i am only few states away, 8 hrs at least from there..


----------



## Jazy's mom

Ok, I have spoken directly to Casey Hyatt who was actually walking Maggie as we spoke. Casey is with A Better Life Safe Haven and Foster Care and they are working with the Johnson City shelter trying to find proper rescues/homes for the dogs that were involved in the Canine Hope cruelty case.

Maggie is scheduled to be transported to a reputable all breed rescue in NH today. Casey spoke with the rescue's vet personally and she spoke with other rescues in the NH area and everything checked out.

I explained to here that two different GSD rescues (White Paws and BDBH) had shown interest in this girl. She was surprised to learn this and explained that no one at the shelter had passed this information on to her (which is what I figured).

Casey has my contact information if for any reason things do do not work out for Maggie with the rescue in NH. 

Casey also said that Maggie is underweight from this whole ordeal, but she has put on 12 lbs in 14 days and is doing better.


----------



## sravictor

Thanks for the update. Prayers for Maggie that things are moving in the right direction for her.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

I don't understand why this sweetheart isn't going to CandySky...??? Here's someone who Truly wants this dog, and what a great match it would be, and is willing to travel quite a distance to bring her "HOME".....yet, all this NH rescue stuff has me baffled !! What's up with that?


----------



## CandySkyer

Apparently the previous rescue foster felt it was in her best interest to be sent up to another foster based rescue in NH, I filled out application for her tonight already. lot of work to go through and I had been thinking a lot about her, if you ask me!!! She got up to the rescue OK, but needs a home still. We will see how it goes once they check me out and such. SIGH.


----------



## georgiapeach717

good luck CandySky...she is such a beautiful girl and so sad looking. I hope you can end up giving her that awesome forever home. This made me terribly sad this morning to see her.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

UNBELIEVABLE !!!!! I still hope you get her !!


----------



## Jazy's mom

shprdrsq, I don't really understand why you find this so "unbelievable."

This dog clearly needed to go to a rescue group where they could make sure she is matched up with an appropriate home. The shelter in TN does not have the resources to make sure this happens. They tried to place her locally with an individual and that blew up in their face. This is when they asked for help from A Better Life Safe Haven and Foster Care. This organization found a rescue in NH that was willing to foster her and care for her until she is ready to be adopted (physically and mentally). A Better Life Safe Haven and Foster Care was unaware that two GSD rescue groups had already contacted the shelter offering their help or they probably would have placed her with one of those rescues. 

Regardless, she ended up with a reputable rescue which is what she needed. It sounds like CandySky has been put in contact with the rescue in NH and has submitted an application on her. There is still a chance they could adopt her if everything checks out.


----------



## CandySkyer

Updates on Her. I have been in contact with the rescue since she was moved to the rescue up in NH. They are still hopeful on a possible attempt to do local adoption but they are working with her and I am on the list with them if they decide to adopt her out of state.

heres the update from the rescue,

She's doing well. Took her for a nice walk this morning. She is putting on weight and although she is still a boney little thing I can tell she has put on some good weight. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow for a full exam, weight check and blood work. Our trainers said that it will take awhile but she can be in the shape (mentally) she was before but that it will be a long process. They are hopeful so that was good news!


this is some good news for Maggie!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain

glad to hear that she made it to rescue.

please keep us updated CandySkyer


----------



## CandySkyer

Those are updated pictures, the rescue sent me. She has gained 7 pounds since she arrived there with the rescue. :wub: (boy, I am falling in love with this gal.)

She has gotten along with some dogs so far, now but uneasy with some dogs that are hyper or dominant, but they are working with her on all dogs, and she has severe separation anxiety, they are also working with her on that issue. her health bill is CLEAN. They are working with all issues she has and is seeking a good home for her. 

I am still hopeful to get her if she can be adopted out to us. we will see when time tells all!


----------



## GSDTrain

she is beautiful.
glad to hear she is gaining weight.
thanks for the update


----------



## Anja1Blue

Very pleased to hear that Maggie is safe - she is a beautiful girl. Thanks to all who are giving her another chance at a happy life...

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## CandySkyer

She has been recently adopted by someone Local, it had been lot of frustration and work with her, She had lot of issues to work out, and still is ironing out her issues but the new owner and trainer is working with her and she has found her forever home now.


----------

